# Question: Fair price on a Plane



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the chance to buy 2 Stanley Bailey planes. A #7 for 40.00 and an #8c for 80.00 Both are somewhere either right before or right after WW2 era. Also a #6 is up for 40.00 as well. Is this a decent price on these? They are in really good shape, well taken care of and require no cleaning. From an older guy who isnt able to physically use them anymore but used them alot when he was able.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have paid between $25 and $45 for my Stanley planes. The have been for the most part in user condition. That being said; I have never shopped for, so don't own a number 8.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Yes, good prices. I've seen #8s in good shape go north of $150. If you don't take the #7 I'll buy it and pay shipping. With a 6 and an 8 you don't need a 7 right?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

Shopdad is right... You prolly don't need the #7 from a user perspective but you prolly do on a I want it perspective (even I want it).

That really is decent pricing... I think he could knock off some dollars if you are buying all of those though. There are as many good planes going for $20 as there are $150... You just gotta catch em!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I total get the wants vs needs thing. For heavens sake, I own two #5's. One is a Bailey, the other is a Bedrock. I wanted to find out what the fuss was about Bedrocks. My conclusion: it's a collector thing. There's not enough difference to justify the price of a Bedrock!!


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> I total get the wants vs needs thing. For heavens sake, I own two #5's. One is a Bailey, the other is a Bedrock. I wanted to find out what the fuss was about Bedrocks. My conclusion: it's a collector thing. There's not enough difference to justify the price of a Bedrock!!


Wow! I did the same thing and got the same result. Just gimme a good old Sweetheart any day.

But I think the reason is that a lot of the bedrocks got used a lot harder so they need more tuning.

Those prices are pretty good if the planes are in good shape. It's nice that you know the seller personally and can handle the merchandise. Can you put some pics up? I bet Joe Bucket o' Rust could give you some answers if he had some pics to look at. He sure helped me.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If you don't have a 7/8 I hope you don't kid yourself into trying to do any face or edge jointing on anything larger than a end table...

If you have them, you will surely use them! They are simply incredible when you see paper thin shaving coming off a hunk of antique steel... :smile: nothing else quite like it!

Got a new lil apprentice again... He stays in a halfway house a few blocks away and was desperate for a past time. Great kid, btw. Anyways, his first day he swept, and did a few things here and there but when I let him hand plane a board! HOLY COW!!! the first time he managed to get a full length/width curl I've never seen a smile that big! There's just something about it... Even a total novice can appreciate it.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Got a new lil apprentice again... He stays in a halfway house a few blocks away and was desperate for a past time. Great kid, btw.


I am sure you know that your generosity towards this kid may have the potential to be life changing for him, and you.

It is a good thing you are doing by taking in a new 'lil apprentice" again.

Greg


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

ntrusty said:


> I have the chance to buy 2 Stanley Bailey planes. A #7 for 40.00 and an #8c for 80.00 Both are somewhere either right before or right after WW2 era. Also a #6 is up for 40.00 as well. Is this a decent price on these? They are in really good shape, well taken care of and require no cleaning. From an older guy who isnt able to physically use them anymore but used them alot when he was able.


Presuming that the condition is as you described it and no significant rehabbing is required, the number 7 is near gloat worthy, the number 8 is a fair price and the number 6 is an ok price.

This is, of course, only my humble opinion. Others who are much better at iron hunting most certainly will have different experiences and opinions.

Greg


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Makes me feel pretty good about the No. 8 Bailey I got at a flea market a few years ago for 20 bucks.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> If you don't have a 7/8 I hope you don't kid yourself into trying to do any face or edge jointing on anything larger than a end table...
> ...


Huh?

#6 is my big plane


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Yes, good prices. I've seen #8s in good shape go north of $150. If you don't take the #7 I'll buy it and pay shipping. With a 6 and an 8 you don't need a 7 right?


Don't need a 7? What would you fill that empty spot on the shelf with?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Huh?
> 
> #6 is my big plane


Well, now I know to get you a 7 for Christmas... and you can get me an #8!

I miss those 8's my mentor has... Man they were sweet! He had some 3-5 of every plane known to man... From an no 1 to a radius plane. All Stanley/Bailey... He's in his 80's now, still won't part with them 



Rwelch said:


> Don't need a 7? What would you fill that empty spot on the shelf with?


LOL

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Well Im thinking real hard about getting the 6 and 7. My wife found out....so the 8 is prob out of the question now unless i can get him down a bit. Going to see them early next week so if everything checks out i may have some new pics to post soon.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Brink said:


> Huh?
> 
> #6 is my big plane


A number 6? That can be a great plane. Somehow, I wound up with 2 of them and I wouldn't part with either of them. BUT, for flattening wide boards, a nice #8 can be hard to beat. I was OK with my #7 until I got lucky and found a #8 I thought I could afford. The wife thought differently of course, but then my Mother In Law, bless her, gave me a check for Christmas that just covered the cost of the #8 I had bought. (See honey, your Mom gave me this great plane for Christmas! I'll just put this big ol' check in the bank, OK? Honey?...)


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Keep us posted and let your wife know it's an investment! :yes:


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Keep us posted and let your wife know it's an investment! :yes:


Excellent point, Shop Dad. And it's an investment that you only have to make once. Always a good deal these days.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

seems good prices if they are truly in good condition. check for cracks and the usual issues.

i get my planes on average for under $10 each and do some clean up to get them serviceable. they all need some work to varying degrees. so learn about and comfortable with them. 

and, like i said in another post, pick up a honing guide if you're going to sharpen on a stone.


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

gideon said:


> seems good prices if they are truly in good condition. check for cracks and the usual issues.
> 
> i get my planes on average for under $10 each and do some clean up to get them serviceable. they all need some work to varying degrees. so learn about and comfortable with them.
> 
> and, like i said in another post, pick up a honing guide if you're going to sharpen on a stone.


 
If i may ask where do you find them for under 10? Im always in flea markets, swap meets, yard sales and etc but i rarely find anything worth looking at for under about 30 or 40. Seems like around here if you put Stanely or Bailey on something it automatically starts at 40, even if its in terrible shape.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

ntrusty said:


> If i may ask where do you find them for under 10? Im always in flea markets, swap meets, yard sales and etc but i rarely find anything worth looking at for under about 30 or 40. Seems like around here if you put Stanely or Bailey on something it automatically starts at 40, even if its in terrible shape.


I go to a lot of auctions. In PA, there's no shortage of these in the box lot sections of sales. 

Don't get me wrong, there's plenty I don't buy as they are to far gone but the majority of what I do I get for really cheap. 

With a little work (and not that much) they are useable again really quickly. But I don't go all out, I just get them to the point where I can use them. I'm not trying to make them look new again.

I've sold a few of them to. When I get doubles and, yes, I tend to get in the $30-$40 range for something that is good quality. Seems to be the going price for these things right now.

I got both my No 4's for $5 and $7 bux.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I got these two little 101's which have german made plane irons for $3 each. Actually, I don't know who made these so if someone could tell me I'd be really appreciative.

I love using these to get glue out.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to clean and sharpen these up to pretty soon


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Gideon, those look fantastic. Im in Arkansas and you can find decent vintage planes but you rarely find one that is in good shape and a reasonalbe price. I recently bought a #5 Type 19 Bailey at a local flea market for 15.00 and it caught me off guard. The booth right next to it had several planes, the Baileys, a #3, couple of 4's and then some peices of others that were total junk and asking 40+ for them. Now the smaller block planes are really hard to find around here, not sure why maybe something about the past regional style, not sure


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

gideon said:


> I go to a lot of auctions. In PA, there's no shortage of these in the box lot sections of sales.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there's plenty I don't buy as they are to far gone but the majority of what I do I get for really cheap.
> 
> ...


Im with you on this, Im not a collector, I want them in good usable condition. Funny as it is I do enjoy cleaning one up and getting it in shape again. Taking that "sole" out of the grave so to speak. Ive only got a couple up to working shape, Im pretty new at this though. My next project is to try and resurrect a Sargent Hercules that was given to me. It has a ton of surface rust but the sole is fine and the frog still looks really good. May try electrolysis on it, finish it out and give it back to the person that gave it to me. She used it in a factory for several years and told me it was her favorite one to use. Its the same size as a #4, not sure what the Sargent # is for it.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

the 4 with the non red stanley logo and bakelite knob didn't look like that when i got it. took a little work to clean it up. but it is sweet right now.

i don't know much about planes in general but i am coming to really appreciate just how efficient they can be. i picked up some nice spoke shaves to which didn't need much work at all. 

all of these bring fair prices. i deal in vintage and antiques as my main business these days and i am seeing old tool related and industrial related upcycled items bringing very good money these days. 

i think pricing depends largely on where you are located. there are some real regional price differences. planes at auction, antique tools in general here in PA bring comparatively little to what i see them going for on ebay. the ones i sell on ebay, they tend to head to michigan and other mid western states.


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Ill have to keep that in mind if Im ever up in PA. I think the prob here in Ark is that its a traditionally, lower income region so the better stuff wasnt as widely used and those that do have it tend to keep it forever and either pass it on or ask top dollar for it. I havent done any selling myself, Im not done looking yet  Im a picker by nature, an archeologist and historian by education and a banker by trade so when i find something good i tend to get very attached within 5 minutes and wont give it up unless someone starts a serious "banking" discussion about it....ha


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I love history, craftsmanship, stories behind things. I try not to get attached to much. I can't. Things build up to quickly otherwise. That said, you should see some of the things I come across.

Maybe there just aren't to many of these planes around in your area. Remember, PA was the hub of a lot of manufacturing. It was the workshop of the country so there's going to be a lot of that stuff around.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

gideon said:


> I love history, craftsmanship, stories behind things. I try not to get attached to much. I can't. Things build up to quickly otherwise. That said, you should see some of the things I come across.
> 
> Maybe there just aren't to many of these planes around in your area. Remember, PA was the hub of a lot of manufacturing. It was the workshop of the country so there's going to be a lot of that stuff around.


I have to agree, PA is a great place to auction shop for tools. I have picked up over half of my pretty extensive plane collection at PA auctions. They are almost everywhere as are those wonderful Yankee drills and drivers. Now 10 bucks is on the low end I am used to the 20 dollar mark but I am not normally looking for the 4s and 5s as they are pretty common.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Rwelch said:


> I have to agree, PA is a great place to auction shop for tools. I have picked up over half of my pretty extensive plane collection at PA auctions. They are almost everywhere as are those wonderful Yankee drills and drivers. Now 10 bucks is on the low end I am used to the 20 dollar mark but I am not normally looking for the 4s and 5s as they are pretty common.


funny you should mention yankee... I bought one last week. Late 1910's/early 1920's. The movement is really smooth and wonderful. It'll be on ebay soon.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

gideon said:


> funny you should mention yankee... I bought one last week. Late 1910's/early 1920's. The movement is really smooth and wonderful. It'll be on ebay soon.


eBay why? Put that baby to use


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

gideon said:


> funny you should mention yankee... I bought one last week. Late 1910's/early 1920's. The movement is really smooth and wonderful. It'll be on ebay soon.


Why aren't you listing the cool stuff in the classifieds here?... Put the sanders n routers n stuff on the bay! :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Why aren't you listing the cool stuff in the classifieds here?... Put the sanders n routers n stuff on the bay! :laughing:
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


got zero interest in the power tools i listed so figured nobody would be interested in the other stuff i have waiting to be listed. 

besides, i don't know what to ask for the hand tools. ebay gives me a pretty good idea of value once the auction has ended.

i mean, for example, what would a hand drill like this go for? i honestly have no idea. 

rwelch - not really my thing. i can't imagine a hand drill doing better for me than my dewalt 18v. though i did get a very nice dowel jig dated to 1949. beautifully machined piece, self centering with multiple bit guides.


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Well if you ever get the itch to post something on here let me know, espcially if its a "work needed" something at a good price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

gideon said:


> got zero interest in the power tools i listed so figured nobody would be interested in the other stuff i have waiting to be listed.
> 
> besides, i don't know what to ask for the hand tools. ebay gives me a pretty good idea of value once the auction has ended.
> 
> ...


I guess we can agree to disagree. While they might not be as fast or easy to learn how to use, an old Yankee drill is far superior in its flexibility. I couldn't imagine not having one in my toolbox. The braces made by north bros are IMO the best ever produced, they are exquisite


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'll take your word for it. I'll grab a yankee without the box at some point and start learning it.

Just missed a big a$$ millers falls breast hand drill - big handle on it to lean in and push. What a great piece that was. 

I do have a larger MF hand brace dated I think to 1906 and some Disston saws sitting around here to.


----------

